# Truck



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

My Dad and I have drawn up an agreement. As long as I can get an 80 in my Latin class for this half of the year, he will get me this truck. I got an 87 last quarter, and I have one quarter left, so I am going to make it. The truck is going to need some work to pass inspection. Can anyone give me some advice for maintaining a truck of this era? It's a 1968 Chevy C20.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

My Grampa checking out the bed.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

Interior. The floor pan is going to need to be replaced.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

The worst rust spot. There are a couple BB sized holes. Is this something that I could fix myself?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

Couple spots with the paint flaking off.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

Both mirrors will need to be replaced. This will be my summer work truck only, NO winter driving. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice looking truck! The classics can be a pain in the butt though.
 I'm thinking with the Reece tow hitch it has the old Rocket 350 and looks like a 4 speed, nice combo. Don't expect much for MPG's though, 10/14 or so but if you get good with the clutch you may get that higher. You might want to get rid of the Rochester carb and get a Holly also if it's the 4 bbl. The Rochester worked, sort of, for a while.
 68 may also have the suicide master brake cylinder (I can't remember) so check all your lines if it does or do a conversion. 4 wheel drums are scary enough when your not used to it.[] Then again, if it's a starter vehicle anything is.
 The timing chains a notorious for going at about 130,000 so you may just want to do it regardless.
 As far as the body work, don't worry about it for just summertime work use. You can touch it up but once it starts you can't stop it. That's what NE does to cars. 
 Floor pans are just a matter of heating duct, a hammer, silicone and some pop rivets.
 Post back with more info and most important, ace your Latin.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 5, 2012)

what in particular attracts you to that vehicle?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm guessing the free part...and the fact that's it's old. Old is cool and I'd love to have a classic. All mine were just heaps of their day,[][][]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Free
 2. Runs and drives
 3. Not too much rust
 4. I know and I'm friends with the owners
 5. Will pass inspection with a little work
 6. Will help me with summer work
 7. Standard Shift


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 5, 2012)

Always check the frame really good on new england vehicles!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 5, 2012)

old.s.bottles,
 Already done. Rust free frame.


----------



## epackage (Apr 5, 2012)

Have the Trans looked at before you buy it, you don't want to drive it 100 miles and find out you need $1,000 to install a rebuilt tranny....

 Make sure to do all the maintainence on it on a regular basis, use an oil for high mileage vehicles, grease every fitting you can get to and check the shocks. They are a fairly cheap fix and make a big difference in ride quality. I was on E-Bay and got all 4 Monroe Shocks for my work vans at $10 each, so look into that stuff for sure...Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 5, 2012)

[] And A BIG while you are at it, PULL all the brake drums and check out what is going to need replacing, Ifn ya cant stop ya shouldnt be goin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 5, 2012)

you can get a tranny for that truck at any junk yard for 100-200 bucks... its a great truck, 68 was a very good year for Chevy...  I think there's a little to much rust if the floor pan is bad... to pass inspection all you need are seat belts, lights and good brakes.  you dont need emissions on that truck... maintenance is a breeze with those baby's too.  No electronic crap to fuddle you up.  Get the Haynes manual and read it like a preacher reads the bible.  You'll need to learn about timing adjustment, eventually valve adjustment, and your ignition system and you'll be good to go!  Pretty basic engine over all, no matter whether its a 305 or 350.

 Distributor cap and rotor, ignition wires, plugs, air filter, fuel filter oil and oil filter should all be changed regularly, keep up with the basic and it'll run forever.  Get some carb cleaner too, keeping your intake clean avoids a lot of problems

 You'll probably want to run over the vacuum system for bad hose too...


 here's my last 350, right after I built it!  Put this into a gmc 2500, Gawd I miss that truck!


----------



## epackage (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> you can get a tranny for that truck at any junk yard for 100-200 bucks...


 That's fine if he has the skills to remove and reinstall the used one, I'll stick with the $1,000 cost in total...[]


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Remove the transmission mount, (two bolts, one on either sida and drops down.  Place a floor jack with a piece of 2x6 under the transmission and secure in place, with the tranny balance equally on jack, (note, do not jack up the transmission), Disconnect the U joint at the transfer case on the rear axle, and slide the axle shaft out of transmission.  Disconnect the splash shield from bottom of transmission by removing the four bolts holding it in place.  slide down and out.  Disconnect shift linkage from transmission, disconnect the odometer cable.  Now remove the five bolts attaching the transmission bell housing to the engine.  With assistance if possible now slide the transmission down and back from the engine.  Reverse for installation, buy new seals for transmission.

 note, when replacing a transmission always replace it with the tork converter.  If used from a junk yard get the tork converter with the transmission.  The tork converter simply slides over the differential shaft and is attached to the flywheel on the engine with four bolts.  Be sure to fill it with transmission fluid before installing.

 inspect your main rear seal while your at it also.  

 I've done it in 3 hours in the rain in a dirt driveway...  Its a little less complicated then setting up a Wii


----------



## epackage (Apr 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it in 3 hours in the rain in a dirt driveway...  Its a little less complicated then setting up a Wii


 Changing it for me isn't an issue, I don't know if the kid knows what he's doing...[]


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im Just ribbin ya Jim, but I bet he could do it, and its a heck of a lot of money for what is an afternoon of work in the garage!  this is actually the procedure for an automatic too which could be different from the manual...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could go that way but you'll need all the linkage, drive shaft and probably a new steering column. I'd stick with your #7.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe your truck could have one of three engines.It is either a 307, a 396 or a 327. All are v-8`s and are very easy to maintain and get filters, spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor and oil for. Six cylinders were offered that year, but would have been only offered with a 3-speed on the colum or an automatic transmission.It would be interesting to know what engine you have.I`m sure it is a 307, but could be the more desireable 396 or 327.As others have said, these older vehicles are really simple to work on.The things you would have most trouble with are rusty bolts and such.Get a good penetrating oil, such as W-D 40 or Liquid Wrench or PB Blaster.Make sure the truck runs, drives and stops well.Make sure the Emergency brake works, and make sure it doesn`t smoke after it runs a couple minutes.Getting it to pass inspection shouldn`t be too difficult. Wipers, horn, lights and small rust holes are easy fixes.A junk yard is a good source for used parts.The C-20 is a 3/4 ton truck which will haul at least what a 1 ton truck of today will haul.I`ve owned several old chevy pick ups, they`re good trucks  Good luck..


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 6, 2012)

bottle-head,
 Thanks for the tips. The truck is a 250, 6 cylinder engine. We haven't been able to test the truck yet, it needs batteries.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 6, 2012)

That's an a OK motor for some cars I think. Trucks though are a different story.
 What do you plan to haul? Is it just small around town light loads? It may have trouble getting out of it's own way let alone carry a load. You'll find yourself blowing through clutches
 Still, it free so don't look at the gift horse in the mouth. An engine swap will be easy. Go to a V8, the sixes actually got worse MPG's due to being under powered for the weight. I ran into that in my '69 AMC Rebel.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ryan, I didn`t realize the 6 cylinders were combined with four speed trannys that year. The straight sixes were known for their reliability for sure.Being a four speed, I would imagine first gear is very low( granny gear).You probably won`t be starting out using first gear very often.Eric is right about clutches.Make sure the clutch is good, although changing one isn`t too difficult as others have stated. Would you mind telling how much they are asking for the truck?If you would rather not say, thats fine, but would not like you to pay too much for a truck that might need a lot of work.Being a New England truck, salt can raise hell on vehicles.Again, good luck!!


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 8, 2012)

hmmm, a six in there?  its a little Nova!  Yeah check for that smoke, if its a beater with a bad motor its no good... 

 Hey Eric, my #7?  You lost me...


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 8, 2012)

[] Hey Ryan dont let the six scare ya off I had a sixty three with a six and four speed tranny and it had good get up and go plus it got good gas milage 22 or so ifn ya didnt beat it. great for just jammin around town and an occasional haul job....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2012)

> Hey Eric, my #7? You lost me...


His list of +'s had number 7 as a standard. You were talking about torque converters which, maybe it's just my old school, a standard gear box doesn't have.
 Conversion to an automatic is a bit of a headache but is possible.
 Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry about the delay. Turns out my Dad has already bought the truck. Quarter 4 has started and I have a 91 in my Latin class now. I also need to get honours in my other classes as well, which I am doing. 

 Eric,
 One of the reasons I chose a standard is because of the transmission. My friend's brother has a 1985 Dodge step-side pickup, and the transmission just went. I don't have to worry about that with a standard.

 I also found out that we might be registering it as an antique. One of my friends has a 1981 station wagon. He registered it as an antique for $12.

 Thanks for all of the tips.


----------



## epackage (Apr 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Hey guys, sorry about the delay. Turns out my Dad has already bought the truck. Quarter 4 has started and I have a 91 in my Latin class now. I also need to get honours in my other classes as well, which I am doing.


 Good to hear Ryan, keep up the great work..


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 20, 2012)

Well, my truck came home last weekend, after the owner did some work on it and put the battery in it. I got to drive it at my Dad's gravel pit for the first time. Right now it's in the shop because the brakes didn't work right. It will also need four new tires, then the little bit of body work, new glass in the mirrors, and it will be on the road. It won't go on the highway much though, it doesn't go much over 45 mph.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 20, 2012)

And here is its 250 six-cylinder engine.[]


----------



## beendiggin (May 21, 2012)

> Get the Haynes manual


 
 I second this motion.  They are invaluable for the tinkering you will most likely be doing, as well as any complicated repairs.


----------



## rando (May 21, 2012)

Since it is a stick (manual) trans, just check the gear oil and change if it has soured or full of water. Make sure all the linkages are free, hit them with some penetrating oil (wd-40). Pressure plate and flywheel will rust up good if it has sat for long period of time, not much you can do there except replace clutch , pressure plate, throw-out bearing and have flywheel cut. Don't oil them! Those old stick are pretty durable, not like the garbage made today. I do know the cabs also like to rot out in them, also mounts as well. Nice looking truck, all it needs is a big block, with muncie rock crusher and nice posi, and you should be able to get around just fine.


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

Congrats Ryan, best of luck...Jim


----------

